
John Carmack on Inlined Code (2014) - Tomte
http://number-none.com/blow/john_carmack_on_inlined_code.html
======
pvg
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12120752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12120752)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8374345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8374345)

------
_pmf_
Incidentally, this style of coding (loop free) is also what Simulink (in
discrete stepping mode) enforces. Algebraic loops are not possible, period;
you have to insert a one-step delay. A side effect is that step time is much
more predictable (I have not found this advantage being mentioned in the
article).

